# evo size 50 and color



## Duncan84 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi, 

i'm italian and i'm writing to your for an information ( sorry for my english and if i'll make some mistakes )

I would like to buy a cannonade supersix evo 2013 from a private dealer. But i'm not sure if the framework is original or not. The bike is white, and has on the horizontal top tube only on two colors, white and black . There aren't any name of evo as you can see in the photo.

Is it possible that color of framework can change by size. (exaple, i've discovered that for this model, the back brake cable is different for size from 48 to 50...maybe the color can change too!)



Tks to everyone


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is the link of Cannondale bike archive and you might be able to find your year & model of Super six EVO.

Bike Archive


----------



## Duncan84 (Jul 19, 2015)

thank you. I've already checked out the old catalogue, but is not possible to find these model ( i mean size 50 and the differences between other models).
Looking the catalogue, the bike should be made in 2012 because is the year that cannondale painted the frames white and black. But in the files there aren't information about size 50 and painting.

i would compare the photo that i've posted with another size 50 and see if there are differences in painting but it seems impossible to find out photo about size 50 from the web. 

Anyway Tks Zamboni!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

On the top tube should have EVO painted across and I don't see one there. Could it be custom paint job for team bike or European model ?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Are you concerned that the frame is counterfeit ( fake ) ? Or just that it's not the year the seller claims?

If you are concerned it is a counterfeit, there should be some telltale signs. Start by checking the serial number. It should be in the same location, and in the same format as other similar bikes, regardless of size.

If you can get a close look at things like the front and rear dropouts, and the tube transitions, especially at the bottom bracket, head tube, and chain stays. 

I think your best bet is to try to find another bike of the same model and year, regardless of frame size, and closely compare details.


----------



## Duncan84 (Jul 19, 2015)

yes, i'm concerned that the frame could be counterfeit or repainted after a crash. Yesterday i've called an official dealer but he doesn't know about colors. now, i'll try whit another.

thank you for your advice. I have the opportunity to see the bike before buying , and i'll check all things, ( serial n., bb, etc..)


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

You could try emailing Cannondale's customer service and providing the serial # of the frame. They might be able to tell you what the color should be.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

Thats a 2012 sram red himod. Those are the parts the bike came spec ed with. It looks real. Who would go find all the oem parts for a counterfeit ?


----------



## Duncan84 (Jul 19, 2015)

ok. but why is not write EVO on the horizontal tube?? it seems original, but ... why? all the 2012 white and black model has EVO on the tube. Maybe for small size cannondale didn't paint it... 
anyway i've wrote to cannondale and i'm waiting for they replay.... but they are very long to answer mail in italy and that isn't really good for customer satisfaction


----------



## Duncan84 (Jul 19, 2015)

great cannondale!! they have already answered!!! their replay is not complete, but the check is done, for the break cable. But they din't say anything about the color. 

Anyway great job cannondale!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Duncan84 said:


> yes, i'm concerned that the frame could be counterfeit or repainted after a crash. Yesterday i've called an official dealer but he doesn't know about colors. now, i'll try whit another.
> 
> thank you for your advice. I have the opportunity to see the bike before buying , and i'll check all things, ( serial n., bb, etc..)


If you are suspicious, there are always more bikes for sale elsewhere. 

No idea if it is fake.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Duncan84 said:


> great cannondale!! they have already answered!!! their replay is not complete, but the check is done, for the break cable. But they din't say anything about the color.
> 
> Anyway great job cannondale!


I would have just emailed [email protected]. If they built the frame, hopefully they have a record of it.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

BTW.
I can't tell from your picture but doesn't it say EVO on both chainstays? On mine (2014) it does.


----------



## Duncan84 (Jul 19, 2015)

yes, it does. the only difference between other frame set and this, it is just the EVO on the tube.. i'm waiting for new photos from the dealer with hight resolution. 
Thanks to everyone for helping me!


----------



## Duncan84 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi. Cannondale replied to my last mail and they said that the photo of the bike didn't match with original colors. 
I would like to say thank you to cannondale for their competence and customer ( in this case potential) satisfaction.

thanks to everyone helping me!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Every time I've emailed Cannondale, they responded immediately.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe the top tube was damaged, repaired and repainted.


----------



## Duncan84 (Jul 19, 2015)

maybe.. or maybe it was a demo bike.. but nobody tells me official information, so i declined the deal


----------

